# Ok...what did I do wrong??



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys. I made my first batch of soap last night. But something isn't right. It's too soft. It's really oily as well. I have no clue what I did wrong. I did add paprika for color and peach FO for smell.

Here is the recipe I used: 
4oz solid coconut oil
3oz canola oil
4oz olive oil
4oz safflower oil
2oz lye
5oz goat's milk

Here's a picture...anyone have any ideas??

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like it overheated based on the little caverns


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep, I agree, overheating.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Time for a rebatch!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you get the FO from a reputable dealer that gave you info on the FO? Because if you didn't it's likely the FO. A lot although are candle safe are not CP soap safe unless specifically tested. Vicki


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

For those who think it was overheated...you mean when we added the lye to the milk?? I used cold milk (not frozen). Is that a problem??

Vicki, I used Peach Jubilee from wholesalesuppliesplus.com so I hope it's not the FO. 

The other problem when had was knowing when it hit "trace". I even had pictures (in a soap book) but we still couldn't tell really. *sigh*


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

It overheats after it is in the mold perhaps because it was too hot going into the mold. I have had a few batches do that and most of the time I did not know until I cut the soap and had caverns inside. 
I use cold milk all the time for my GM soap and it doesn't overheat in the mold. That said, I also let the lye/milk mixture cool before I mix with the oils which are also cooled enough that I can put my hand on the outside of the SS stock pot and it is warm to the touch but not too hot to hold my hand on it. 
I have also had it happen when I tried to use too much FO since the scent was not a strong one. Learned not to go there. 1 oz per lb of oils rather than .7 or .8. 
Soap is so funny. You can make the same formula with the same FO and it works like charm. Do it again and it can overheat, or separate, or turn strange colors. I guess that is what makes soapmaking so intersting. 

Like Stacey said, time for a rebatch. Grind it up, shred it up or use a veggie peeler and go for it. I rebatch using a crockpot and add a couple of T of goat milk and melt the soap down and cook a bit and then pour into my mold. It is a different texture than CP soap but I have had some super duper soaps from rebatches. I used to hate to rebatch but I don't mind it now. If a batch siezes on me I just set the stockpot on my hotplate and start cooking. I refuse to throw out soap. Most can be fixed. Another thing you can do is shred this batch, make another batch and dump the shreds in (since they are fresh) stir well and pour into your mold. Gets all kinds of interesting colorations like that. If soap is old and then shreddedfor confetti soap, I have to soak the shreds a bit to soften them up a little.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a thought on how to keep it from over heating, whenever I make a milk soap as soon as I have it in the mold I put it in the fridge, it helps stop it from overheating and stops the gel phase making your end result off white instead of tan\brown and it doesn't overheat in the mold


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

That is separation, meaning that you did not get it to trace properly.. did you use a stick blender... 
Barb


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I did use a stick blender but we really had a hard time figuring out when it was at "trace". How do you tell when it is at trace??


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Beginning trace is viscous, I bring mine to a good trace about as thick as Brownie Mix batter or a tad thicker than pancake batter. You should be able to take your spatula and use it to dribble a line and have it show up on the surface of the soap mix, a trace - leaving a mark. Past that point the mix can become quite heavy very quickly and near impossible to pour.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

You can also use a fan to blow over the top of soap to keep it from overheating. My soap kitchen is an old mobile home I bought cheap. In the summer I put the mold on the floor over the AC vent to keep it from overheating. Now that works really well.

It still looks like overheating to me. (Not arguing with anyone. Just my opinion) I have had separation and the oil just poured out of the soap when I unmolded it and tried to cut it. Messy, messy.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

BUT you also I don't think ran this recipe thru the lye calc. as not enough lye so your going to have a supper soft bar anyway.


----------

